# Playmobile vs Little People



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

What are your reasons for choosing either Playmobile or Little People sets over the other? I don't feel like we need or have space to have both types since they aren't compatible. Is one safer? More adaptable for open-ended play? DS has a few LP structures, vehicles, etc that were gifts or from yard sales, but I want to know if this is the best option before we expand.


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

Playmobile is tons of tiny pieces and quite expensive, but good for 5+ kids for imaginative play. Little people are better for under 5s.


----------



## ArtsyHeartsy (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, Playmobil is very expensive....and does have LOTS of little pieces. If you were planning on having more children, or smaller children around the LP would probably be better. (as far as materials, plastic/content/integrity I would have no idea..haha) If you aren't planning that the playmobil will last much longer as far as developmentally. I got rid of almost all of my daughter's lp around the age of 3 because she never played with it. She does play with things with accessories and such much more now, she's 5.

I remember playing with playmobil as a child and have very fond memories..I loved the horses and their funny hair, don't remember much of the lp, although they look WAY different now! lol


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm a huge fan of PM 1-2-3. Here's a link:
http://www.happyhentoys.com/playmobil-1-2-3.html

They're safer plastic and mostly not made in China. We have a whole bin of this line, and DS, who's 5-1/2, will still play with them happily, where he wouldn't touch LP stuff now.

DS does have some of the "real" PM stuff now, too, and it does come with a zillion parts. I wouldn't buy it until a kid is at least 4.

I'm just not a big fan of the current LP size/shape. Neither of my kids really liked them. We have the school bus, for instance, and it's really hard to get the people into their seats. But, OTOH, if your DS likes them, and you're able to get them at yard sales, then go for it.

I'm definitely saving my PM 1-2-3 bin for my grandchildren!
-e


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I am 45 years old.

And, to this day, little people are my most favoritest toy in all the world. I can't say exactly why though.

As for experience, I have both, and over the last 15 or so years that we've had them (in my daycare) the kids always choose the little people over the Playmobile. BUT, my kids are all five and under.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I prefer the Playmobil. Yes, they're more expensive, but I think they work for a longer period of time. My kids are 5 and 8 and still regularly play with Playmobil. In fact, they play with it more now than they did a year or two ago.

The thing is that you really can't have them for kids under 3. Too many small, removable parts.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

*Playmobil 123







*

Fisher-Price Little People have changed greatly since _we_ were children. The set now come with fewer charaters and furnishings. The Little People now often have electronic sounds and such.

Playmobil 123 is just simple chareters and furnishings, leading to open ended imaginitive play. The Playmobil 123 is sturdy and simple, without small parts to loose, but is compatible with the regular Playmobil sets. Which means that when they are ready for more complex toys, the 123 items won't just get abandoned.

It is *not* more expensive then Little People:
Playmobil 123 farm $21.94 vs Little People farm $36.85
Playmobil 123 zoo $14.95 vs Little People zoo $19.99
Playmobil nativity $19.99 vs Little People Nativity $57.99


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

We much prefer Playmobil. Yes, many many many small parts. But I think they last longer, in that a child is likely to play with them for much much longer. Sometimes we've had children as old as 8-10 happily playing with our Playmobil dollhouse. I doubt that would happen with Little People.

Also, I *heard* (but could be wrong) is that Playmobil very closely monitors the production of their products and factories are fully owned by Playmobil. To my knowledge they are all made in Germany (although that could have changed since last I researched a couple years ago). I just feel much more comfortable with Playmobil from a safety standpoint.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramama* 
Also, I *heard* (but could be wrong) is that Playmobil very closely monitors the production of their products and factories are fully owned by Playmobil. To my knowledge they are all made in Germany (although that could have changed since last I researched a couple years ago). I just feel much more comfortable with Playmobil from a safety standpoint.

I bought some just about a month ago, and it is indeed made in Germany, up to the strict EU standards.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

This is exactly the type of perspectives I was looking for!

We have older neighborhood kids that play with the LP sets when they come over, but I wasn't sure if it was just because these toys were only the best of what was available.

I didn't even know the Playmobil 123 stuff even existed. I will certainly be on the look out now.

I suspect DS will be into Legos like the rest of the family, and I wonder about the duplication of Playmobil and those, too. I am not sure how many little pieces I can take.


----------



## farmkids42morrow (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingJoy* 
I suspect DS will be into Legos like the rest of the family, and I wonder about the duplication of Playmobil and those, too. I am not sure how many little pieces I can take.


I have 4 kids that are into both legos and Playmobil big-time. We have 2 separate large plastic bins, one for each, and the kids know that they can get out as much of either of them as they'd like, but they must be picked up and in the proper bin at the end of the day (lay down the law on this one right away, stepping on those little legos and other bits hurts!). IMO it's all the little pieces that make it so fun. I even join in sometimes









The playmobils are always the favorites of any visiting children, and our kids have not tired of them even though we've had them for years and years. They are truly a one time investment...those babies will not break! Great toys for the imagination. Add one or two sets per year and you'll have a huge box full of fun soon enough.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Love Playmobil stuff, and I'm thrilled that my DD is old enough to really enjoy them now. I still have several sets at my parents' place, just waiting to be unearthed!

The LP that we played with as kids, with the simple heads and bodies, and sweet designs, were great, but I'm not a fan of the new ones. In fact we've noticed that DD plays far more with the old ones at her aunt's place than she does with her LP stuff here - most of it has been packed away in the basement.

The other thing I like about the PlayMobil stuff is that you can invest in one large piece (hospital, castle, whatever) and there are lots of small packs that add to the fun - so you can give add-ons as a small present and not add a huge amount of clutter.

I loved the PM horses... can't wait to get them out again! DD's birthday is in July... seems like a great time!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I have never seen the playmobil 123 stuff! Those are way cool. I'd pick them for sure.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 
The LP that we played with as kids, with the simple heads and bodies, and sweet designs, were great, but I'm not a fan of the new ones.










My almost 8 yo will still play with our old FP stuff. The new stuff I don't like at all. Because we have the old FP and ds is into legos, we have just been focusing on legos and don't have any playmobile. It's nice but it's also nice not having multiple small piece playsets. And he can play with playmobile at other people's houses. I'd get it if he asked, but he never has. I'd certainly choose playmobile over the new FP stuff.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

I've seen the Playmobil sets at places like Homegoods, Marshall's, TJ Maxx - they are a little more expensive but I find them to be worth it. They hold up very well to toddler play!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We also went with Playmobil 1-2-3 when our kids were toddlers....

The new Little People stuff is chunky, and more difficult for little hands to manipulate. The Playmobil 1-2-3 figures are trimmer, easier to handle, and more fun since they're semi-pose-able. Their vehicles also work better... they have more moving parts, the wheels turn smoothly, etc.

We had the Little People house that MIL bought DD, and the playground that a friend gave us. I also found the LP stutf more gimmicky with annoying music, and some of the accessories were so stylized it wasn't really obvious what they were.

The FP stuff is also more cheaply made. I think this is really crumby, because the older style Little People were well made, and had a broader age appeal.

In the 70s and 80s Fisher Price toys were really expensive, but they lasted, and were the kind of things that kids would play with for years and years. The new Little People are designed for toddlers and young preschoolers, and don't have the same lasting appeal that the older style had. When I was growing up, nobody got rid of their Little People stuff until all of their kids were over the age of ab out seven.

And, when your kids are old enough for regular Playmobil the 1-2-3 is compatible. The 1-2-3 isn't cheap, but it's well worth the price.


----------



## babymommy2 (May 14, 2009)

I wouls skip the little people, I played with it a lot, all the kids did then, so I bought a lot for my kdis, but they had no interest in it at all, they will play with the vehicles a bit, that is it. It is very large and more for toddlers, but even when they were toddlers, they didn't play with it.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

We have both but I love the PM for my 4 y/o b/c the arms and legs move, and the bazillion teeny tiny accessories are great for imaginative play. But there are a TON of pieces and he couldn't really fit them all together until he was 3.5. I don't think they're so expensive, but we buy the people, not the sets.

Another good option IMO is the Imaginext line by Fisher Price. We have the castle, the pirate ship, and the Bat Cave, and are about to get Gorilla Mountain. They're the best! And the people have movable limbs, which we like, and few to no chokable pieces (unlike PM). Our LP don't get used as much, and I think it's because they can't really "do" anything.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I have never bought either. DS has some little people that people got for him. I am not too happy them - he doesn't play with them much and I don't think they leave much to the imagination. The characters are all funny looking - the children/adults/animals are all the same size! - freaky! lol He does love his little people bus though - but he loves anything with wheels! hehe

I do love playmobile. But it comes with so many tiny parts! I also don't think DS has that great an imagination yet to get the moneys worth out of them as they are so expensive. Steriotypical - but I think girls tend to have more imagination in that field. There is a toyshop at the garden centre we go to every Sunday (its a free fun day out! lol) and they have a huge playmobile area set up...I play for hours! lmao DS on the other hand is just happy with his brio train and hotwheels. I would love an excuse to buy him playmobile - but its just not worth it...neither is the little people lol And if I had a girl (or boy I guess!) who _was_ interested in that kind of play - shes getting Silvanian Family stuff







hehe


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My kids (who are 3 and 6) really like Playmobil and would not be interested in Little People. They're "baby toys". We only have a couple Playmobil things but they beg for more every time we go to Target or the toy store.
We do have a Little People dollhouse from my childhood at my mom's, they play with it when we go there. The old Little People are much cooler than the new rounder, soft plastic ones.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We are passionate about Playmobil around here!

Both my 6.5 and 3 year olds LOVE it . . . they'll play with it for long stretches, they're always excited to get more (and I adore putting it together), and they have all my old pieces out at my mom's house -- where they play with them often.

Even as babies, their interest in Little People was very minimal. They like my old Little People (from the early '80s), but the new ones are so chunky and unrealistic -- they are "baby toys." Playmobil is something I played with through grade school (and beyond







), and I bet my kids will as well.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I know there is a perception the Playmobil is expensive, but it really is not.

Here is a bunch of Playmobil 123 stuff for under $10:
Airplane $8
Grandma, Grandpa and Kitty $6.99
Helicopter $9.62
Zoo vet w/patients $7.99

There are some pretty expensive bigger regular Playmobil set (Horse Stable, Hospital, Victorian Mansion) those items are really in a whole different catagory from the little people stuff.

For the stuff that is _comparable_ to the Little People set, it is competitively priced. This P.M.123 Tractor is amost the exact same price as this L.P. tractor. This regular P.M. Airplane is only about $5 more than this L.P. Airplane for a toy that will last much much longer.


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

My DS has a ton of Little People, mostly thanks to Grandma and yard sales. We seemed to somehow accummulate a good starter collection, and then it made more sense to build on that with more LP than to switch to Playmobil.

He loves his LP and plays with them daily, they are one of his most favorite toys.

However, I would honestly perfer Playmobil. The Little People bug me. They are funny looking, and I hate that almost all of them are holding something in their hands. Like the man that came with the grocery store is holding a bunch of carrots and a box of something. To me it seems to inhibit imagination. And we've got a couple that are holding cell phones, what's up with that?? DS doesn't pay any attention to those details though, that's just me.


----------



## tarasam (Mar 5, 2003)

I have a 9.5yo who still adores Playmobil. It is one of his two "core" toys (Lego is the other one). We got rid of most of the other toys since he would prefer to play with Lego or Playmobil.

I am very happy with Playmobil. I'm satisfied with their safety standards, the quality is great, there isn't the same kind of commercialism found in other toys (ahem, Lego with its movie/TV tie-ins), and it promotes imaginative play, historical inquiry, etc. Love, love, love it. We have a TON of Playmobil and I will be keeping it for the grandchildren, for sure.

Tara


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yeahwhat* 
Playmobile is tons of tiny pieces and quite expensive, but good for 5+ kids for imaginative play. Little people are better for under 5s.


Yep. I like all the little pieces and moving parts with Playmobil, but we have Little People because of the choking hazard factor (I have little ones).


----------



## mama_mojo (Jun 5, 2005)

Another person who likes old LP. Personally, I cannot figure out why a country with an "obesity epidemic" is pushing these very strange fat people at children as if they are normal. The PM people are bland, which I like, and we have trouble finding any non-anglo people, but that's my only complaint. (ONE more complaint- all the darn bottles!)

The sets are a blast to put together and take apart. When DS was 4, that is all he did. It's a nice way for a multi age group to play together. The fact that their hands can HOLD things is more fun. My children make clothes for them. They have so many cool accessories. And, as a mother who went through the toddler territory with PM in the house, it just wasn't that big of a deal. It was kind of nice, because the older kids had something the younger flat out could NOT have. They enjoyed protecting her from the bits and pieces; it wsa excellent motivation for cleaning.









The pieces can break (like if you keep changing the legs and hair between the different people) and the endless clamoring for more PM is a problem, too.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_mojo* 
and we have trouble finding any non-anglo people, but that's my only complaint.

If your local stores don't carry any, you can order them direct from PM.

http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...748&cgid=1.2.3
http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...719&cgid=1.2.3
http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...744&cgid=1.2.3
http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...oryID=Aegypter
http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...gid=Stadtleben
http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...gid=Stadtleben
http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...gid=Stadtleben
http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...7&cgid=Polizei

(Yes, I spend way way way too much time browsing PM's website.







)


----------



## bestjob (Mar 19, 2002)

We have a lot of Playmobil. The kids really loved it. My dd is 15 and she still makes up little scenes for her younger brother or she takes it babysitting.

I would suggest buying small sets, though, rather than the very large ones. The ones that have a lot of landscaping and trees didn't inspire my kids, who wanted characters, animals, and a few items like cars and tents. They can use sticks and rocks for trees and mountains. The dragon, though, is worth his weight in gold.

My only complaint about Playmobil is about the bikes and motorcycles. They always fall apart.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I prefer the playmobil brand over little people. I found at least with my kids taht the playmobile stuff has a longer play *life* as they are still playing with their playmobile stuff. I would suggest the playmobile 123 for little folks. They are well made and tough, I have all boys so thats important to me







The *regular* playmobile stuff does come with a billion little things I simply have a little storage tub that I put away all those small pieces in for later. The toys are pretty durable and as pp mentioned they are still made in germany so I feel better knowing its not made in china


----------

